# How does implantation bleeding present itself?



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been hanging around reading threads for awhile but never registered because I knew if I did it would kick off an addiction! I have a question for all you experienced mamas out there. I tried to run a search but couldn't find quite what I'm looking for.

How does implantation bleeding present itself? I've had bits of bleeding before, but it's either been breakthrough bleeding from the pill (I assume it is that) when I wipe or a small amount from DTD too, errr, vigorously. This is completely different. Yesterday I was walking and felt a WHOOSH of what I thought was just discharge. It was probably about an hour before I could get to a bathroom and realized then that it was NOT just discharge. My undies were stained with a stripe of brownish blood. It was about 3 inches long and a half to a whole inch think. (sorry for the TMI but I wanted to indicate the quantity)

I have NEVER had this before. If I've ever had blood at not period time, it's just been a bit when I wipe and that's the end of it. I just went to the bathroom and there was a tiny bit on the TP when I wipe. We DTD on Monday. (and not for weeks before that. I had a normal period over Christmas)

I read that implantation bleeding occurs I think 6-12 days after ovulation. I shouldn't be ovulating because of the pill.......but who knows. I also read that this happens at the time when you should be having your period. Whatever this was happened 5 days post-DTD and about 8 days before my period would start. Help, experienced mamas!


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

I've only had IB once and it was with this pg. I had it twice at 7 and 11 dpo. For me it was a glob really of thick cervical mucous that was stained brown and then on 11 dpo it was the same kinda globby stuff with some brown/pink to it.

Not exactly the same as what you had, but I thought I would share my experience with you in case it helps.









Yours could be IB, it's about the right time for it. If it is infact IB you should start showing a BFP on an pg test in the next day or so.

Are you still on the pill? If so could it just be some breakthrough bleeding from that?

At any rate I say test test test and then come back and let us know!







:









Oh and







to MDC!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I am currently on the pill and hopinggggg that this is breakthrough bleeding. I want children someday but I'm another one in the "uh oh, I'm still a student" category.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
I am currently on the pill and hopinggggg that this is breakthrough bleeding.


Implantation bleeding (IB) can occur in some women and in some pregnancies, but it's certainly not the only sign to look for. When I had it, it was like 10 days after I ovulated and it came out almost as a pinkish discharge.

Also, I wanted to let you know that if you have any indication/suspicion that you are pregnant, even if you're on the pill, take a test. I was pregnant for 10 weeks, and on the pill, and had no idea. I had no suspicion, I only took a test because I thought I was 3 days late for my period. I was blissfully unaware of any fertility signs and paid no attention to my body because I was "protected". Good luck!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh I'm definitely not going to claim blissful ignorance but I was just asking for some quick advice. Since we DTD Monday, isn't it too early to test?


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'm the only one who can claim blissful ignorance - I was so unaware of my body at the time.

As far as I've heard from my friends, IB usually comes anywhere from 8-10 days after ovulation - but it's definitely different for every woman and definitely probably a much larger range than that. I would think that it's a bit too early to test, since it's only been 5 days - I would probably wait at least 3 more, but even then you can have a false-negative. You can buy a bunch of tests and just test every day until you miss your period


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I think I'm going to see what happens at period time and test then when I should get THE result. In the meantime no alcohol and NO slacking on my daily vitamins. I have a week and a half to go.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## minimoose (Jun 8, 2005)

If you think you could be pregnant, I recommend you test even when your bleeding shows up. The pill can cause bleedings even when pregnant.
Just a head up


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
Since we DTD Monday, isn't it too early to test?


Yes, too early to test and too early for implantation bleeding. I had implantation bleeding in one of 7 pregnancies and it showed a couple of days before I expect AF and only lasted two trips to the bathroom.
At the time I was trying to get pregnant.

I can remember a few times back in the day of bc pills that I had some light bleeding from time to time though and think that is much more likely.

Keri


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I just woke up and am 99.9% certain this is NOT implantation bleeding. It's got to be breakthrough bleeding. There was yet again a little blood (though nothing like the first day). I have never, ever had anything remotely close to this happen before. I take my pill daily at the same time, haven't forgotten one, etc. I might have to squeeze a visit to PP in this week to get my pills adjusted.







I'm always afraid to start new pills because I don't want to turn into a raving you-know-what. If they have to up my hormones I most certainly will.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

According to my partner's med school embryology info, day 6 (with fertilization being day 0) is the soonest implantation bleeding can happen.

I don't know what to think because everything I find contradicts everything else. OH WELL. Updates in a week and a half.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

You've got to be kidding me. Slight brown spotting just now. I took my temp and it's 99.0 F. I usually hover around 97.5-98.0F

DTD Jan 1 and even though I'm on the pill, if you calculated my ovulation and assuming it was at a normal time, it would have been Jan 2 or 3. Not due for period til Wednesday.


----------



## MichelleW (Aug 22, 2005)

I was reading cause not sure if I was experiencing IB either, and well, will know for sure by the end of the week.

In any case, I also wanted to speak up cause I've never heard of breakthrough bleeding on the pill. To me that sounds an aweful lot like endometriosis, or could be a sign of other not-so-good things. I don't want to scare you, but I'm wondering if your dr knows that you bleed mid-cycle. It may be a 'normal' thing on the pill, just I've never heard of it.

In the meantime







:


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

It's definitely not endometriotis.

Breakthrough bleeding is actually very common on the pill if the hormone level is not strong enough for you. I switched to this pill (Lutera, generic Alesse) in August specifically to be on a lower-dose pill because I was a raging BEAST on Mircette. I never had any breakthrough bleeding on Mircette.

Guess I'll find out what the deal is in a few days. I'm probably going to call my doctor this week and switch back to Mircette (or try something else) if I end up in the clear.

I see you're TTC......best of luck to you! Hope this is it!


----------



## pinkroses328 (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
It's definitely not endometriotis.

Breakthrough bleeding is actually very common on the pill if the hormone level is not strong enough for you. I switched to this pill (Lutera, generic Alesse) in August specifically to be on a lower-dose pill because I was a raging BEAST on Mircette. I never had any breakthrough bleeding on Mircette.

Guess I'll find out what the deal is in a few days. I'm probably going to call my doctor this week and switch back to Mircette (or try something else) if I end up in the clear.

I see you're TTC......best of luck to you! Hope this is it!

Well, let your body do what it has to do naturally, all will be fine!
I too am ttc. Well, ttc#3.lol
Loads of babydust to ya!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Tonight I bought some tests. I've cut myself off from any more liquid tonight after taking my vitamins and I'm testing in the AM.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Test was neg & I believe I'm starting my period!









More babydust for the rest of you!!!!!!


----------

